# Sensei Rick Hotton



## _Simon_ (Aug 12, 2018)

Ahhhh I just love this guy so much haha... Such a refreshing approach to karate, and I just click so much with alot of what he says. You can tell he just embodies it all with every fibre of his being, and displays all these principles so well and seemlessly... this is an hour video of different themes and principles but definitely worth the watch I reckon.. has anyone here trained with him by the way?

I would just jump at the chance to train at his dojo. I wonder, if I don't find a teacher along these lines (which of course I can't expect to) if it's doable to try and apply these anyway to my training. Obviously I know it would absolutely not be the same as being taught it in person, but short of going to the USA to train I'll still play around with these ideas.


----------



## wab25 (Aug 16, 2018)

Excellent video... even better explanations and demonstrations.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 16, 2018)

wab25 said:


> Excellent video... even better explanations and demonstrations.


Yeah am glad I found his teachings... really opened my eyes. And I want my practice to go more along those lines, less robotic, more fluid and more feeling behind it. Love the way he explains things, and the use of metaphors to help consolidate the understanding. Even just watching his movements I've found I get what he means, but of course in practicing it it would make actual sense.

If he ever did a seminar in Australia I'd so be there...


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 21, 2018)

"Your stance is accommodating what your intention is with your centre."

-Sensei Rick Hotton

I love this quote so much..


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 3, 2019)

I joined up as a member of Sensei Rick's Sunday Morning Keiko in January, and received the physical stuff today .

It was perfect timing, as I was struggling a bit on the martial path of late, and was stoked to see this on my doorstep. In the package is a welcome letter, certificate of membership, engraved perspex member's card, and a training passport/journal which has an inquiry section for writing your own personal inquiry, training records and notes, and a general notes section (also has a lot of great chapters of insightful writing in it too, not only regarding karate, but mindset, philosophy, perspective etc).

You get access to the exclusive members content online, which is a bunch of different training clips with Sensei Rick (and a few others) explaining key concepts and applications, as well as access to the member's forum so you can chat with others in the community.

Very cool


----------



## Bruce7 (Apr 3, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> I joined up as a member of Sensei Rick's Sunday Morning Keiko in January, and received the physical stuff today .
> 
> It was perfect timing, as I was struggling a bit on the martial path of late, and was stoked to see this on my doorstep. In the package is a welcome letter, certificate of membership, engraved perspex member's card, and a training passport/journal which has an inquiry section for writing your own personal inquiry, training records and notes, and a general notes section (also has a lot of great chapters of insightful writing in it too, not only regarding karate, but mindset, philosophy, perspective etc).
> 
> ...


IMO The video is very good and He seem to be a good teacher. 
Since he started in 1970, he must be in his 60's.
He is in very good shape for a man in his 60's.
I would like to know more about Sensei Rick and his Sensei Rick's Sunday Morning Keiko 
I have not found a school I am happy with yet, this might be helpful in my study of MA.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 4, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> IMO The video is very good and He seem to be a good teacher.
> Since he started in 1970, he must be in his 60's.
> He is in very good shape for a man in his 60's.
> I would like to know more about Sensei Rick and his Sensei Rick's Sunday Morning Keiko
> I have not found a school I am happy with yet, this might be helpful in my study of MA.



Ah I love his teachings Bruce, his approach and orientation is something I really really click with... I am also in between styles and looking, but I signed up to supplement my training with concepts to work with in case I don't find anything that teaches along these lines. It just has a depth that I resonate with. Sensei Rick blends his karate (Shotokan) with aiki principles (also trains in Aikido), and it feels like such a natural and alive approach to training.

It's like $35USD annually, and the vids are awesome. But definitely check out his YouTube channel which is an amazing resource, I've watched every one of his vids haha

YouTube channel:
Shotokan Karate

Sunday morning keiko is here: Sunday Morning Keiko


----------



## Bruce7 (Apr 4, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah I love his teachings Bruce, his approach and orientation is something I really really click with... I am also in between styles and looking, but I signed up to supplement my training with concepts to work with in case I don't find anything that teaches along these lines. It just has a depth that I resonate with. Sensei Rick blends his karate (Shotokan) with aiki principles (also trains in Aikido), and it feels like such a natural and alive approach to training.
> 
> It's like $35USD annually, and the vids are awesome. But definitely check out his YouTube channel which is an amazing resource, I've watched every one of his vids haha
> 
> ...



IMO, Concepts similar to Rick's are taught in all Asian MA.
The problem is there are a lot of teachers teaching just the movements, but few teachers know or teach the concepts Rick knows.
So a student can be fast by his physical ability, but can be much faster if he understands and uses the concepts Rick is teaching.
I am in my 60's and my hand techniques are still fast IMO.
The reason is Jack Hwang back in the 70's taught us very similar concepts as Rick is teaching.
Except for my Kung Fu teacher, no other MA teacher has taught me similar concepts.
I am sure there are many teachers of MA that teach these concepts, but I think they are vastly out number by those who don't.

I have not found a teacher yet that teaches these important concepts.
In fact most of the teachers teach the opposite.
Keeping a tight fist all the time. Some might say that is just for beginners, I disagree.
Example: I was taught from the beginning how to do a proper snap punch.
Start with the hand open and relaxed on my thigh, in a back stance.
Bring the hand up to shoulder high before striking, all done in a fluid relaxed motion, only just before impact is the fist tight.
open the hand bring your hand back in a relaxed fluid movement.
There is a lot more to it , but you get the general idea.


----------



## vince1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Simon if you have a reputable  Aikido Yoshokai Dojo near you if would be worth dropping in.and meet the teacher/instructor. This is what the Tokyo riot police are trained in along with Karate. Yoshokai blends well with Karate, TaeKwonDo, Taijiquan, Wing Chun etc. Especially since a good Yoshokai teacher will know pressure points throughout the entire body which is an added benefit .Excellent video !


----------



## Bruce7 (Apr 4, 2019)

Karate:                  Rick is a very good teacher,  his explanations are excellent, you know what the objective is and how to achieve it. 
                                Because he perform what he teaches at age 60 you can trust he is the real deal. I enjoyed his videos.
                                I also like he has been a student of MA for 50 years and has the body and skill to prove it.

TSD/TKD/MDK: Jack did not tell you the objectives of the training. You figured it out because it worked. 
                                It was more muscle memory of when to relax and when not, throw exercises of proper technique.
                                He was so amazing it was easy to do what every he said without question.

Kung Fu:               My teacher taught these concepts more from controlling your body.
                                You could relax any part of the body you want, kind like advance yoga I guess.
                                You did your technique properly or he hit you with his bow.

                               All my other MA teachers only taught the motions of blocking, punching, and movement.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 4, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> IMO, Concepts similar to Rick's are taught in all Asian MA.
> The problem is there are a lot of teachers teaching just the movements, but few teachers know or teach the concepts Rick knows.
> So a student can be fast by his physical ability, but can be much faster if he understands and uses the concepts Rick is teaching.
> I am in my 60's and my hand techniques are still fast IMO.
> ...



Yeah for sure, I know what you mean in that it's rare to find someone who not only teaches this stuff, but really embodies it deep in their being. Or maybe it's not rare, I can't say I've trained everywhere hehe, but I haven't come across much of it.

That's really cool you've been exposed to that sort of teaching before Bruce! It's so new to me, and the moment I saw it I fell in love with it. I come from many years of Kyokushin, which is a very hard, external style, which some have said has internal components, but the main emphasis is on being hard, strong, determined and powerful.

So I've got quite a task ahead of me in unlearning alot of how I train, not that there's anything wrong with that approach as it absolutely has its place, but I don't feel it suits me anymore, and I'm really drawn to a different way of training. And I've accumulated soooo much tension so learning to operate in a more relaxed way is a big thing. It's a cool balance all this stuff, being relaxed, but tension at the right places 





Bruce7 said:


> Karate:                  Rick is a very good teacher,  his explanations are excellent, you know what the objective is and how to achieve it.
> Because he perform what he teaches at age 60 you can trust he is the real deal. I enjoyed his videos.
> I also like he has been a student of MA for 50 years and has the body and skill to prove it.
> 
> ...



Ah cool, thanks for sharing that, fascinating different styles' approaches, and also how it can vary from school to school


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 4, 2019)

vince1 said:


> Simon if you have a reputable  Aikido Yoshokai Dojo near you if would be worth dropping in.and meet the teacher/instructor. This is what the Tokyo riot police are trained in along with Karate. Yoshokai blends well with Karate, TaeKwonDo, Taijiquan, Wing Chun etc. Especially since a good Yoshokai teacher will know pressure points throughout the entire body which is an added benefit .Excellent video !



Thanks Vince! Just had a look and there doesn't appear to be any in Australia, there's Yoshinkan but I think that's different...

A school I trialled out last year has aiki karate and Takemusu Aikido (I only trained in the karate). You know it's funny, I've never really been drawn to any of the throwing or grappling arts (only the striking), but the whole philosophy and spiritual emphasis in Aikido seems right up my alley... unsure whether to give that a go or not.. hmm....

Awesome, thanks heaps for the advice mate


----------



## vince1 (Apr 5, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Thanks Vince! Just had a look and there doesn't appear to be any in Australia, there's Yoshinkan but I think that's different...
> 
> A school I trialled out last year has aiki karate and Takemusu Aikido (I only trained in the karate). You know it's funny, I've never really been drawn to any of the throwing or grappling arts (only the striking), but the whole philosophy and spiritual emphasis in Aikido seems right up my alley... unsure whether to give that a go or not.. hmm....
> 
> Awesome, thanks heaps for the advice mate



It would still be worth checking out the Yoshinkan Aikido because some teach punching/kicking at the higher ranks to a select few(old school).I found my Aiki Jiu Jitsu teacher literally in my own backyard teaching Yang Style, Tai Chi at a local community centre.I enrolled in Tai Chi and after class the instructor asked me what my martial arts background was. He then informed me that he has a small group that he teaches Aiki Jiu Jitsu at his home gym and invited me to try it out.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 5, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Thanks Vince! Just had a look and there doesn't appear to be any in Australia, there's Yoshinkan but I think that's different...
> 
> A school I trialled out last year has aiki karate and Takemusu Aikido (I only trained in the karate). You know it's funny, I've never really been drawn to any of the throwing or grappling arts (only the striking), but the whole philosophy and spiritual emphasis in Aikido seems right up my alley... unsure whether to give that a go or not.. hmm....
> 
> Awesome, thanks heaps for the advice mate


I'm not familiar with the "Yoshokai" spelling, but I'm pretty sure Vince is talking about Shioda's branch of Aikido, which is usually known as Yoshinkan. It's closer to Daito-ryu in some ways than other branches of Ueshiba's art, and more similar to my primary art (Nihon Goshin Aikido) than anything else I've seen in Aikido.


----------



## vince1 (Apr 5, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I'm not familiar with the "Yoshokai" spelling, but I'm pretty sure Vince is talking about Shioda's branch of Aikido, which is usually known as Yoshinkan. It's closer to Daito-ryu in some ways than other branches of Ueshiba's art, and more similar to my primary art (Nihon Goshin Aikido) than anything else I've seen in Aikido.



Yes you are correct sir.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 5, 2019)

vince1 said:


> It would still be worth checking out the Yoshinkan Aikido because some teach punching/kicking at the higher ranks to a select few(old school).I found my Aiki Jiu Jitsu teacher literally in my own backyard teaching Yang Style, Tai Chi at a local community centre.I enrolled in Tai Chi and after class the instructor asked me what my martial arts background was. He then informed me that he has a small group that he teaches Aiki Jiu Jitsu at his home gym and invited me to try it out.



Love that, found it in your own backyard . Cheers, sounds interesting!



gpseymour said:


> I'm not familiar with the "Yoshokai" spelling, but I'm pretty sure Vince is talking about Shioda's branch of Aikido, which is usually known as Yoshinkan. It's closer to Daito-ryu in some ways than other branches of Ueshiba's art, and more similar to my primary art (Nihon Goshin Aikido) than anything else I've seen in Aikido.



Ah I see, Yoshinkan seems to be presented as a "harder" style of aikido from what I've read (whatever that means in context).

There is no Yoshinkan near me, only two Takemusu Aikido dojos (one of them traditional Iwama Style, the other influenced by Shihan Abe Sensei, unsure of any difference/similarity here), and Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 5, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Love that, found it in your own backyard . Cheers, sounds interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Takemusu dojos I’ve visited had impressive flow, but were subject to the usual complaints about Aikido training (unrealistic attacks, overly cooperative, etc.). Daito-ryu can be somewhat variable, as I understand. It would be worth visiting if they allow it (I know of at least one that doesn’t).


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 5, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> The Takemusu dojos I’ve visited had impressive flow, but were subject to the usual complaints about Aikido training (unrealistic attacks, overly cooperative, etc.). Daito-ryu can be somewhat variable, as I understand. It would be worth visiting if they allow it (I know of at least one that doesn’t).



Thanks Gerry, ah I see. Yeah it's spurred a bit of interest now... I feel so much more strongly drawn to the striking arts, but it is something that may be worth exploring.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 6, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Thanks Gerry, ah I see. Yeah it's spurred a bit of interest now... I feel so much more strongly drawn to the striking arts, but it is something that may be worth exploring.


You're quite welcome. If you have questions, reach out at any time.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 31, 2020)

The Sunday Morning Keiko community has been an amazing support during this time, we have our own group and we've been sharing our training with each other, a really great bunch.

AND...... I just found out Sensei Rick is doing an online seminar (hosted by the HDKI, and this one is a paid one albeit not expensive at all) on the 13th of June.... I honesty cannot express how excited I am... just booked my place!

Will be another midnight session but I do not care, nothing will stop me from attending!!!


----------



## Patience (Jul 7, 2020)

I discovered him on youtube a couple of months ago and watched all the videos over the next couple of weeks. I love his principles and the way he teaches.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 8, 2020)

Patience said:


> I discovered him on youtube a couple of months ago and watched all the videos over the next couple of weeks. I love his principles and the way he teaches.


He'll soon be offering weekly online sessions


----------



## Patience (Jul 9, 2020)

Simon, is that only for members of the Sunday Morning Keiko or will it be available to everyone? Is there a link? I checked the web page but didn't find anything about this.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 9, 2020)

Patience said:


> Simon, is that only for members of the Sunday Morning Keiko or will it be available to everyone? Is there a link? I checked the web page but didn't find anything about this.


No it's open to all who want to join! For members of SMK of which I am it's a bit cheaper, but open to all styles, all ranks.

It's only just been recently announced on their Facebook page, the actual post is here:

Sunday Morning Keiko

There are two different times to account for different time zones, and they will alternate these each week.

I'll be doing the Saturday sessions (which turns out to be Sunday morning for me). Hope to train with you!


----------



## Patience (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 11, 2020)

A really great interview recently:


----------

